# My baby has chronic yeast ear infections



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

My furbaby (Miss Lola) has had problems with yeast ear infections for quite sometime, finally switched her food to dick van pattens sweet potato and venison, canned and dry has been on for 3 weeks now and just had to take her back yesterday and she still has infections..Any ideas I have been through the whole spectrum of eardrops the latest being mometamax, hope this change in meds works..She doesn't get any table scraps, or other treats other than the sweet potato and venison. She doesn't like the sweet potato and fish, nor the duck and potato. The vet truly believes it is a food allergy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

You could try adding yogurt to her food twice daily. I feed mine plain lowfat (Stoneyfield Farms Organic) or add probiotics. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you making sure you dry her ears thoroughly after bathing her? Any dampness
can cause yeast with floppy eared dogs like maltese. It's also wise to use a drying
agent in the ear after baths and take care not to get water in the ears during bathing.
Some use cotton balls in the ears during the bath.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jan 9 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701955


> You could try adding yogurt to her food twice daily. I feed mine plain lowfat (Stoneyfield Farms Organic) or add probiotics. I hope this helps.[/B]


Oh I forgot to add that I do give her a little dab of stonyfield plain yogurt in am and pm.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I swear by Oticalm to keep Lady's ears clean and dry. She had terrible yeast infections in both ears when I adopted her nine years ago, but hasn't had one since.

http://www.entirelypets.com/oticalm4oz.htm..._utmk=195074605


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 9 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701958


> Are you making sure you dry her ears thoroughly after bathing her? Any dampness
> can cause yeast with floppy eared dogs like maltese. It's also wise to use a drying
> agent in the ear after baths and take care not to get water in the ears during bathing.
> Some use cotton balls in the ears during the bath.[/B]


Ya, I minimize her baths to once a week and always dry her ears properly and use the cleaning solution that the vet has given me as well with cotton balls.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701962


> I swear by Oticalm to keep Lady's ears clean and dry. She had terrible yeast infections in both ears when I adopted her nine years ago, but hasn't had one since.
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/oticalm4oz.htm..._utmk=195074605[/B]


Hi LadysMom,
I do use Oticalm the name escaped me that is the cleaning solution the vet gave me, I was just too lazy to get up off my bed and go downstairs to check the label, but that is definitely it..Thanks.. :mellow:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (nykaferret @ Jan 8 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701948


> The vet truly believes it is a food allergy. [/B]


Your vet sounds wise. Chronic ear infections are very often caused by food allergies.
Do you pluck the hairs out of the ears? If you do, consider stopping. If you don't, consider trying it. Every dog is different.
You can also consider allergy testing.
Our Charlotte was being fed yogurt and (no salt) green beans wih each meal. Then we discovered that she is allergic to cow's milk and green beans!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The food trial takes at least 8 weeks before you see results from that. 

Most over-the-counter foods still have ingredients like flax seed oil that can be potential allergens. If this diet doesn't work, you may want to consider a prescription hyperallergenic diet or home cooking a limited ingredient diet. 

Inhalent allergies are a very common cause for chronic ear infections. This may be another avenue for you to pursue.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701962


> I swear by Oticalm to keep Lady's ears clean and dry. She had terrible yeast infections in both ears when I adopted her nine years ago, but hasn't had one since.
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/oticalm4oz.htm..._utmk=195074605[/B]


I use the same Marj and your right!!
Nemo all of a sudden out of the blue started to get these ear infections also, the smell was ungodly :smheat: :smheat: 
Now I have been using this for months and he seems to be infection clear


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 9 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701962


> I swear by Oticalm to keep Lady's ears clean and dry. She had terrible yeast infections in both ears when I adopted her nine years ago, but hasn't had one since.
> 
> http://www.entirelypets.com/oticalm4oz.htm..._utmk=195074605[/B]



I use this as well for Daisy and clean out her ears every other day. I also have the Vet or Groomer pluck out some of her hairs in her ears because they were so thick and can trap moisture. I hope this helps.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Vet Solution Ear Cleasnsing Drops weekly on my girls, but it seems like there is something else going on with your baby since you already use an ear cleansing solution.

I hope you can get to the bottom of what is causing your baby girl's ear infections!!!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

After using many cleaners and medicated ear drops etc on the pug we previously had, we thought we were out of options with his recurring ear infections, we would feed him yogurt, changed his food, went to different vets, but nothing seemed to help. My bf's brother is a vet and suggested to take equal parts of alcohol and apple cider vinegar and mix them in a bottle, squirt some on 2 cotton balls, place one cotton ball just at the top of the ear canal, fold the ear over and massage lightly so that a little bit of the solution can seep into the ears, I did this twice a day and after about a week his ear infection was gone and never came back! I now swear by this! Friends of mine have also tried this with their pets and it has worked wonderfully. Good luck, I hope your poor baby doesn't have to endure this much longer.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 9 2009, 09:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702065


> QUOTE (nykaferret @ Jan 8 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701948





> The vet truly believes it is a food allergy. [/B]


Your vet sounds wise. Chronic ear infections are very often caused by food allergies.
Do you pluck the hairs out of the ears? If you do, consider stopping. If you don't, consider trying it. Every dog is different.
You can also consider allergy testing.
Our Charlotte was being fed yogurt and (no salt) green beans wih each meal. Then we discovered that she is allergic to cow's milk and green beans!!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ya I have tried both and it doesn't seem to make much difference either way. So I keep them plucked at the moment.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Jan 9 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702199


> After using many cleaners and medicated ear drops etc on the pug we previously had, we thought we were out of options with his recurring ear infections, we would feed him yogurt, changed his food, went to different vets, but nothing seemed to help. My bf's brother is a vet and suggested to take equal parts of alcohol and apple cider vinegar and mix them in a bottle, squirt some on 2 cotton balls, place one cotton ball just at the top of the ear canal, fold the ear over and massage lightly so that a little bit of the solution can seep into the ears, I did this twice a day and after about a week his ear infection was gone and never came back! I now swear by this! Friends of mine have also tried this with their pets and it has worked wonderfully. Good luck, I hope your poor baby doesn't have to endure this much longer.[/B]


Once she is done her antibiotic eardrops I will give this a try, I have never heard of that one..Sounds good though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 9 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702102


> The food trial takes at least 8 weeks before you see results from that.
> 
> Most over-the-counter foods still have ingredients like flax seed oil that can be potential allergens. If this diet doesn't work, you may want to consider a prescription hyperallergenic diet or home cooking a limited ingredient diet.
> 
> Inhalent allergies are a very common cause for chronic ear infections. This may be another avenue for you to pursue.[/B]


Thanks JaMe, well she had been on science diet all her life until now, what are prescription hyperallergenic diets? Why hasn't my vet suggested this? As for home cooking she will not touch veggies and what would you suggest for protein? I am not that familiar with the home cooking avenue once in a while I would give her some boneless boiled chicken which she loved..other than that I really have no clue as far as what to feed and not feed. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your vet can provide you with feeding guidelines for your dog. They will have prescription diets available.


----------



## nykaferret (Mar 7, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 9 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702501


> Your vet can provide you with feeding guidelines for your dog. They will have prescription diets available.[/B]


Thanks JMM I will certainly ask, they are used to that I am the ask a zillion ? lady..lol


----------

